
The real reason Palmer Luckey was fired from Facebook - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-real-reason-palmer-luckey-was-fired-from-facebook/
======
yters
I read the article about ZeniMax's suite, and it seems to be because Carmack
was on their payroll when he developed some of his ideas. Then he worked with
Luckey. Unclear why Facebook would fire Luckey because Carmack brought some
grief with him. It'd be interesting to know how exactly the lawsuit implicated
Luckey. Then it'd be easier to understand why Facebook fired Luckey.

